# Update for Snowolf



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

:thumbsup: for someone who is learning. 
IMO it looks like you progressing really well. most beginners i see are falling leaf all the way down.keep it up.

side note: mammoth is going to be epic for you.can't wait til May to pick up my mvp pass and hit the slopes before summer hits mammoth.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

That doesn't look like a very steep black lol


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hey, have a good look at the side hits and trees on your vid. In a year or two you'll be hitting those instead of riding down the middle.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeeaaah looking good! snow summit was awesome that weekend, i was there on sunday!

if you ever see a guy in a light blue sandbox helmet say hi, i'm the only one i have ever seen with one on haha.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

awesome, this makes me happy... good job on the progress


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

KahWhyC said:


> That doesn't look like a very steep black lol


one in every thread...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Hey, have a good look at the side hits and trees on your vid. In a year or two you'll be hitting those instead of riding down the middle.


Of course I meant hitting the side hits, not the trees :laugh:
You'll be riding _around_ the trees hopefully.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

This thread is awesome. I love seeing people get stoked about their progress on a board. My siginficant other is trying to learn our fine sport as well at age 36. When I get home I am going to show her this video of you kicking that hill's a$$ for encouragement.

Have fun at Mammoth! The fresh snow yu guys are getting out west must be AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

KahWhyC said:


> That doesn't look like a very steep black lol


You are correct, it's not very steep. It's an easy black - that's why we chose it as my first one. But hey, the map shows it as a black so that's what I'm going with! lol


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

This is amazing really. It just proves it's never to late to learn something new. All the best with your progression!


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome progression this season...congrats! Next season, you can go from describing yourself as "the 50 year old woman beginner snowboarder" to "the lady who rips" ...and I don't mean that in an eating-a-lot-of-burritos kind of way :laugh:


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow great progress! Can't believe you've only been riding for a season! Out of curiosity, did you take any lessons or just follow Snowolf's/this forum's advice?


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

jlm1976 said:


> Wow great progress! Can't believe you've only been riding for a season! Out of curiosity, did you take any lessons or just follow Snowolf's/this forum's advice?


No lessons, but I looked up a lot of things online and on youtube. I watched all the snowprofessor.com videos and first time was just heelsiding down the mountain to learn how to go and stop. Then falling leaf, then j turns, then trying to link the turns, then I got stuck. Changed to a flat rocker board and posted a video for snowolf to critique and then worked on putting my lead arm up and turning my head and shoulders in my turns and got better. A lot is fear on my end, I DO NOT LIKE to go fast and never wanted to be one of those out of control boarders going down the hill and just falling to stop. I did not progress until I felt comfortable with what I was doing. 

Spent a long time on our one mile green run here at our local mountain and when I finally got bored with that I ventured to the easiest blue and then did laps on that run till I got used to the steepness of it - which really freaked me out at first. Then ventured to four of the other blue runs and within a month I was actually looking forward to the blue runs. Then last weekend hit the easier diamond run. 

Here's a video of my first time on the board Thanksgiving Day 2010. 

YouTube - vickisnowboard1

Here's video practicing my toe side falling leaf...

YouTube - vicki second toe edge

Here's the video I asked snowolf to help me point out things to work on from our mile long green run.

YouTube - critique my ride

Which brings me up to the updated video I originally posted for Snowolf from last weekend.

It has been fun and I really didn't fall all that much learning as I took everything slow and easy. I am much happier on the snowboard than skis - I know that must be hard to believe! lol

Vicki


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep up the good work. I just started snowboarding this season too, and it's really fun to go back and watch videos of yourself to see how far you've come along. It's a great feeling when you cruise down some of the same trails you first started out on, and feel how much more confident you are.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

metric said:


> Keep up the good work. I just started snowboarding this season too, and it's really fun to go back and watch videos of yourself to see how far you've come along. It's a great feeling when you cruise down some of the same trails you first started out on, and feel how much more confident you are.


I don't have any vids to refer to, but I can remember being freaked out by things that are no biggy now, and I can remember enviously watching other boarders doing stuff that used to be totally out of my reach. But as someone said on another thread, no matter how good you get, there's still more to try.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

firstx1017,
Good for you, you would all laugh at our local black diamond but at one time I steered far away from it. Now I bomb it no big deal. Went to a larger hill with double blacks, very steep but short, stayed off of them, mostly as it was kinda icy. I did the other blacks slow and methodical, and was very nervous but did them.
It comes to everyone different, and she is learning a new sport as are many of us. Boarding was in it's fetal stage when I was a skiier. It may take us older folks a bit but we are out there riding and having fun. Help support our efforts.

-Slyder


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Vicki

Nice work for only 1 season - pretty impressive IMO.

Anyhow I left the first comment on your Youtube Vid.:thumbsup:

Keep up the great work!

Cheers

nigel


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Thats Awesome you got more skills then some of my friends lol.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Good work! I think when you're more comfortable with picking up speed, you won't feel the need to kick the back foot over so quickly. And I think its been said to keep your knees dynamic instead of just bent but rigid, if that makes any sense. You're doing better than alot of self taught beginners after one season.

We just got back from 3 days in Mammoth yesterday and it was great. A little icy in the morning and a little slush in the afternoon, but I love that mountain. It has a wide variety of terrain for you to practice on. Just stay away from the village ski back trail if the conditions are a little slushy, its an awful experience. Have a great time!


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Vicki!! That looks so good!! And I'm super jealous that you are going to Mammoth!!! You're gonna be stoke, we are looking forward to your videos!

So, how was the black run? Was it scary? I would've froze and leaf it down... i don't know whats gonna take to take my fear of steeps away... 

GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

That's looking pretty smooth for just one season.

I think it's safe to say you're no longer "someone learning to snowboard", you're now a rider looking to get better...like the rest of us.

Congrats!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

fayewolf said:


> Vicki!! That looks so good!! And I'm super jealous that you are going to Mammoth!!! You're gonna be stoke, we are looking forward to your videos!
> 
> So, how was the black run? Was it scary? I would've froze and leaf it down... i don't know whats gonna take to take my fear of steeps away...
> 
> GOOD JOB!!


Hey Fayewolf!!! Yes, I'm soooo looking forward to some longer blue runs at Mammoth since we've never been there. I wasn't sure a few months ago about going to Mammoth because of all the blue/black runs. But since I've been doing okay on the Blue Runs I decided to go ahead and make the leap and try Mammoth. 

The black run in the video is the easiest black and if you see I did heelside for a ways before I went to my toe side. But doing all those blue run laps I really noticed my fear of the steepness has faded. Rather than look down the mountain I have focused on just looking at where I will make my turn at and not look down the steep hill has made a difference. After I make a turn then I just think about the next turn, then traverse and set up for the next turn, etc. and next thing you know I'm down! I figure the black diamond will be the same process. It helped that it was a few inches of powder when I did the black run - if it was fresh courderoy/ice I would never have tried it. I waited for it to soften up and then got brave, plus, that was the only way down from the runs we were at to get to the lodge! lol

I'll update you about Mammoth!


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Vicki!

Awesome videos! Which board did you end up getting if any?

That resort looks awesome with all the trees and a view of the lake.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Super stoked for both of you. You both should be proud of yourselves for the progress you have both made.
> Fayewolf, Vicki has touched upon a useful tip for dealing with "steeps anxiety" and is something I always pass on to my intermediate level students with this natural fear.
> 
> Do not worry about the steepness or height of the pitch you are going to ride. You are not going straight down it at your level of riding. Only focus on each traverse and look to the side of the run. That is your line, not down the steep pitch. Dissect an intimidating run into manageable mini runs. You have total control of the steepness of each segment by choosing your angle of traverse.
> ...


Thank you!!! This site helped me alot. Not only are the technical tips you gave, but the words of encouragement and support everyone here has to offer. This also allowed a place for us to share our excitement and progress!!


Going again this weekend, can't wait to try this technique!! You are right, staring straight down just freaks me out! making long traverse and focus on that mini run will probably help alot!! I will always remember you telling me the slope is really steep if you go straight down, but the steepness will be signifcantly reduce if you go traverse across!!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> Hey Vicki!
> 
> Awesome videos! Which board did you end up getting if any?
> 
> That resort looks awesome with all the trees and a view of the lake.


Hey there cocolulu!

I got the Roxy Ollie Pop C2BXT 148 and so far I am liking it. It is smaller than what I've been on previously and took me a few runs but I'm slowly getting used to it and think this should be okay for awhile. Not quite as wielding to turn on the steeper terrains as the bigger boards I had. Still kind of rough on bumpy terrain and wants to bounce me off, but alot could be my inexperience too. Hoping next year as I try to get better it will be okay. 

First time on it was on this video so I'll see how it does at Mammoth this weekend!

Vicki


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

firstx1017 said:


> Hey there cocolulu!
> 
> I got the Roxy Ollie Pop C2BXT 148 and so far I am liking it. It is smaller than what I've been on previously and took me a few runs but I'm slowly getting used to it and think this should be okay for awhile. Not quite as wielding to turn on the steeper terrains as the bigger boards I had. Still kind of rough on bumpy terrain and wants to bounce me off, but alot could be my inexperience too. Hoping next year as I try to get better it will be okay.
> 
> ...


Cool, sounds like a fun board! Have fun at Mammoth...

For steeps, I think one thing that helped me was I did one really steep run and my only goal was to get down safely. I didn't worry about looking silly plowing, or trying to be elegant and pointing the board downhill. Knowing that I could get down safely really helped my confidence, so the next time around I could actually get up there and work on technique. It also helped that there was almost a half foot of really fresh powder :laugh:


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> Cool, sounds like a fun board! Have fun at Mammoth...
> 
> For steeps, I think one thing that helped me was I did one really steep run and my only goal was to get down safely. I didn't worry about looking silly plowing, or trying to be elegant and pointing the board downhill. Knowing that I could get down safely really helped my confidence, so the next time around I could actually get up there and work on technique. It also helped that there was almost a half foot of really fresh powder :laugh:




Awesome!! You're right. I always tell myself, if it completely freak me out, I guess I can leaf it down, I won't worry about what others think. 
I still have not make it out to the backside of northstar yet, this weekend was snowing quite a bit, i thought about doing it, but freaked out. The mountain was empty, to a point of kinda scary, I was like the only person on the slope alot.

I was kind of surprised, when I saw this girl and guy, they took arrow express up, then connect to comstock. She was teaching this guy how to get on the lift chair!

Then when we got on top of the mountain, I went to the summit grill to get something to drink, went out, strapped in, and saw the girl teaching the guy how to side slip down. 6 feet, fall, another 6feet, falls down....OMG, why in the hell would you bring him all the way to the top of the mountain?? It's going to take him like 2 hours to get down!!Poor guy...


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

fayewolf said:


> I was kind of surprised, when I saw this girl and guy, they took arrow express up, then connect to comstock. She was teaching this guy how to get on the lift chair!
> 
> Then when we got on top of the mountain, I went to the summit grill to get something to drink, went out, strapped in, and saw the girl teaching the guy how to side slip down. 6 feet, fall, another 6feet, falls down....OMG, why in the hell would you bring him all the way to the top of the mountain?? It's going to take him like 2 hours to get down!!Poor guy...


lol, i remember going up to maine with a couple of cousins and my brother a few weeks back, and one of my cousins had never snowboarded before. (contrary to what he said:laugh
he was absolutely petrified of the lift and could only use his toe edge. after the week was over, though, he was doing fairly decently for a beginner.
practice, practice, practice. :thumbsup:


----------

